# Powering an outlet



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2010)

Since I don't think I can put this anywhere else, I'll put it here.

Can a Lithium battery provide enough power to sustain an average house's electrical socket? If so, then for how long?

...Why? Don't ask.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2010)

Look at the specs on the battery in question. I'm no expert, but IIRC the voltage on the average household outlet is 110V here in America. The number varies based on where you live, though, I believe it's 220V in Europe.

Now we must know why you've got to power an outlet with a battery. Would've been better to not mention that you'd rather not divulge that.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2010)

Just an experiment. Nothing bad, I promise. Also, let's try an american one.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 18, 2010)

I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2010)

I doubt it too, but he could have a super battery for all we know.


----------



## PK (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, i really, really doubt it unless you have some kind of special, custom-built superbattery.


----------



## H-land (Jul 22, 2010)

Without an AC/DC converter, I don't think this'd work at all.
And that has nothing to do with the band.
What I mean is, it doesn't matter how much power you've got in a battery, since it's not the right type to interface with plug-in appliances.


----------

